# Maroon Dam Sunday Arvo 20 Jan



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi

I am heading out to Maroon Dam tommorrow arvo, the dam is now at 50 percent and the log jams and rubbish on the water should have cleared by now.
Paul(PDO) and I are meeting at the ramp at 2.00pm, all others are welcome to join us.

Cheers


----------

